# FreeBSD 7.2 local root vulnerability



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

Addition to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7032

The root exploit appears to have spread to *FreeBSD 7.2*

http://www.vimeo.com/6580991


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 15, 2009)

That's bad - is it fixed in 8-BETA4?


----------



## aragon (Sep 15, 2009)

Is the source for dupa.c available?


----------



## Business_Woman (Sep 15, 2009)

ouch, i wonder if the person who wrote the bad code will get scolded.


----------



## ale (Sep 15, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Is the source for dupa.c available?


dupa.c?
I've found something about Solaris 9/10.

Anyway, if we are talking about that exploit, the answer is yes.


----------



## aragon (Sep 15, 2009)

So where does one get it?  I want to see what they're exploiting.  Or is it some big secret still?


----------



## Alt (Sep 16, 2009)

kqueue bug


----------



## Beastie (Sep 16, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Or is it some big secret still?


"will be disclosed after official advisory". I guess this applies to both 6.4 and 7.2.

All I could find was the Solaris 9/10 bug ale found, decade-old FreeBSD bugs and a recent kqueue() bug that affected 6.1 and below...


----------



## ProFTP (Sep 18, 2009)

FreeBSD added:
/dev/pussy


----------



## Lem0nHead (Oct 3, 2009)

I've patched now after the advisory
is there any kind of exploit or some test I can do to make sure I'm no longer affected?


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 4, 2009)

Is there something official saying it's patched? (Link?)

Anyway if it officially is, glad to hear it.


----------



## Lem0nHead (Oct 4, 2009)

6.x
http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:13.pipe.asc

6.x and 7.x
http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:14.devfs.asc


----------

